# Looking for help developing the lost 35mms!!!!



## Stinkyyy (Mar 27, 2016)

Basically I've spent a good chunk of my life squatting, cave dwellin n being a pisshead but it was all really just an elaborate plan to create my life's work... Idk idk just look at this please --

gofundme.com/7jwxu8x4

Cheers all!!


----------



## Anagor (Mar 27, 2016)

Clickable link: gofundme.com/7jwxu8x4


----------



## Stinkyyy (Mar 27, 2016)

Haha Klaus sir posts a lot !!!! When do I get a cool title??? I'm liking 'dopefiend' rn


----------



## Anagor (Mar 27, 2016)

Stinkyyy said:


> Haha Klaus sir posts a lot !!!! When do I get a cool title???



Hehe, I guess, just write more postings ...



Stinkyyy said:


> I'm liking 'dopefiend' rn



I would like "Traveling, Squatting, Banjo-Playing Dog-Lady" better tbh.


----------

